# Peacock Cichlid aggression



## swordgecko (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey
So I have noticed that me Male Ob peacock has become more and more aggressive over time. I have him in a tank by himself for now but when he is in the main tank he is aggressive twords everything. I have three females in the tank and one thats holding in another. My ratio is correct but he is still mean to the peacocks and my loaches.

So i am wondering what i can do to try and reduce the aggression of him so i can keep my tank nice and peacefull without alot of fighting or fin nipping.

Thanks
Dawson

P.S. Is there any fish i can add or just change the layout or what?


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

How big is the tank and what are your stocking numbers?

Rearranging the furniture sometimes will make a difference, but I think that he's not being aggressive over territory, he's being aggressive because he wants to breed.


----------



## swordgecko (Oct 13, 2010)

Ya he did breed with one of them and i took him and her both out and when i put him back in he was still aggressive the next few days. Its a 50 gallon flat back tank its 36 wide and not sure about front, but i have rocks stacked for territory throughout the hole tank


----------



## laura newcastle (Oct 13, 2011)

my male ob is exactley the same i clamed him down by adding more fish and getting a big cave as he loves to hide also got 4 female OBs and they just hide frome him i think they can be quite huffy


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think a bigger tank and more females. I had a quad in a 36" tank and things were never quite content.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've never gone with OBs. It was my understanding they could be more aggressive than the usual peacock. I've also not had luck with reforming an obnoxious fish. If it were me I'd probably rehome him and bring in a less mature OB male, if you really like OBs. Or rehome the whole colony and go with something less aggressive. Your tank isn't all that big. You migh really maylandi or kandeense peacocks as both are mild enough that you can do multiple males in a tank our size.


----------



## swordgecko (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I am currently working on getting a bigger tank. And nice to know that others have had the same problem. I will prob get some bigger rocks and make bigger caves and areas for the cichlids to go into. Could I possibly do what others have and get more fish to distribute the aggression? I have a 330 penguine filter, a aquaclear something thats for 55-75 or something tanks, and also another aquaclear thats for 20-45 gallon tanks in there. With all those running will it be fine to crowd the tank?


----------



## ttomp22 (Sep 20, 2011)

:fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

swordgecko said:


> I will prob get some bigger rocks and make bigger caves and areas for the cichlids to go into. Could I possibly do what others have and get more fish to distribute the aggression?


Both of those actions (more rocks, caves and overcrowding) work for mbuna but not so much for peacocks. Save the $$ by not buying fish/caves and get the bigger tank sooner. :thumb:


----------



## swordgecko (Oct 13, 2010)

Ya im planning on getting a bigger tank soon. But im not sure how thats going to go over with the rents  cuz im 17 and a senior and will be leaving for college soon so i dont know if i want to get another tank going for only like 5 or 6 months


----------

